# litter traing.



## 23henry (Mar 2, 2013)

so i have had my hedgie since january and i was told that they couldnt be litter trained. so i havent been. now i have been told that you can is it too late to litter train him? or is there any hope that **** still get it even if he is like six months old?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

From everything I've read I think the bigger issue is just that every hedgie is so different. I wouldn't think six months is too old to try, just go into it knowing that some hedgies will respond well to it and some just won't. I got my hedgie at around 10weeks old and we did try to litter train him at first. However he never really got the hang of the notion of getting himself into the litter box to go. We still have the makeshift litter box nearby when we have him out of his cage and if we see that he is about to go (he stops dead in his tracks and takes a wide stance) then we pick him up and put him in the litter box...but at this point it's really just so that he doesn't make a mess all over us or the furniture. I found that he always goes in or around his wheel in his cage so I just place a paper towel underneath the wheel and change it out with a new one each morning...convienant but not exactly "litter trained". 

I would give it a shot if I were you, just don't get your hopes up becuase it's not always doable anyways. Good luck!

(PS- my hedgie is named Henry too!)


----------



## 23henry (Mar 2, 2013)

thanks for the help he dose poop in the same side of his cage most of the time. and thats too funny how old is henry?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

My Henry is just about six months old


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Most hedgehogs will poop and pee as they run on their wheels. That's why they all (most) have something under the wheel to catch the run off. I use paper towels under the wheel and my Mimzy will use this to pee on. She poops where ever she wants ~ no training is going to help!


----------

